# new boss personal/light duty/sport type plow?



## j&j properties (Oct 11, 2004)

I emailed boss about a month ago about a plow for an S-10/ ranger sized truck and got a response that there is one that just came out this season. I was wondering if anyone had seen or heard anything about this. Also if anyone has info on plow sizes, what model trucks they fit I'd be interestedto know.

thanks in advance


----------



## ebradfordrich (Feb 9, 2005)

i'd also be interested in anyone's feedback on the boss sport duty plow. i have an '01 cherokee limited that i want to use for couple of driveways (all personal use). also, more specifically to the cherokee, is there anything else that i should add to it to accomodate this type of plow? it's got the tow package. any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

btw, i'm in west newbury, ma so any tips on local dealers would be mucho appreciated.

thanks,
-eric


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

I have one on a 05, ford explorer limited. We built the mount ourself(we are a boss dealar). Plow is 7' wide and is a poly blade. It has cross bracing just like its big brothers. Smarthitch 2 with the boss llights. Will fit ranger, tundra and a few others. Great plow and is only 2700 cash and carry.


----------



## ohnomrbill (Apr 26, 2003)

Are you referring to the Fisher Homesteader or Western Suburbanite? I have a Homesteader on a 2000 S-10; it was on there when I bought the truck used - (although the plow looked unused). So far so good, it's plowed everything that fell since early Janurary, only use it for my own driveway, with only one small still unresolved problem -- (see my post from yesterday on anlging).
I have the wider 7'-4" model. I think there's also a 6'-8" model.
Good Luck.


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

ohnomrbill said:


> Are you referring to the Fisher Homesteader or Western Suburbanite? I have a Homesteader on a 2000 S-10; it was on there when I bought the truck used - (although the plow looked unused). So far so good, it's plowed everything that fell since early Janurary, only use it for my own driveway, with only one small still unresolved problem -- (see my post from yesterday on anlging).
> I have the wider 7'-4" model. I think there's also a 6'-8" model.
> Good Luck.


What an a**hole. Didn't u read the posts above.This post is about a boss plow.


----------



## j&j properties (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback! Now I can start planning for a second truck.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

[ebradfordrich]We just put a 720LT blizzard on our 01 cherokee.We had to add HD front coils,and a three core radiator


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

szippijr said:


> What an a**hole. Didn't u read the posts above.This post is about a boss plow.


Why does that make him an a-hole? Simple mistake, RELAX!


----------



## ebradfordrich (Feb 9, 2005)

echovalley said:


> [ebradfordrich]We just put a 720LT blizzard on our 01 cherokee.We had to add HD front coils,and a three core radiator


echovalley, that's good to know. if you don't mind me asking, about how much did that run you, including the beefed up springs and the radiator? how well has this setup worked for you? i'm only doing a couple of driveways for myself and my in-laws so i can't really justify a pickup.

i emailed with the folks at boss and they aren't even looking at the cherokee for their sport-duty line. it's too bad. the blizzard is my other likely alternative.

thx,
-eric


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

The plow was $3200 +tax installed and the springs and radiator were about $300


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

*szippijr*

hey ......szippijr....

I already addressed you once on the open forum. Calm your comments and attitude or you will not be able to access this site again.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Why doesn't boss advertise it yet? It not on their website.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's kinda easy to miss but it's on their home page. Click on Straight Blade Plows and it's option #5, which gets you to....

http://www.bossplow.com/sport-duty.html


----------

